# [fotd]: orchidazzle(d) mess



## lipshock (May 5, 2007)

.....


----------



## xJUDYx (May 5, 2007)

woow! you're gorgeous! the makeup application is FUH-LAWLESSSSS

hope you get well soon! =]


----------



## little teaser (May 5, 2007)

totally gorgeous!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 5, 2007)

Love the colors.... I love bold colors on our skin tones....  I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, The colors, application and YOU are ALL hot!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2007)

Those colors and you are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## slvrlips (May 5, 2007)

very pretty 
love the lashes 
hope you feel better soon


----------



## riacarolina (May 5, 2007)

I absolute LOVE this FOTD. The purple is gorgeous, and your blending is awesome too!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (May 5, 2007)

wow! it's weird cuz RIGHT before i signed in to specktra i thought "hmm lipshock hasnt posted a FOTD in awhile, i miss hers & hope she does one soon!" NO JOKE! and then i entered this forum & VOILA the first FOTD was yours!!! 

beautiful as usual! i'm sick too, but i sure don't look this good! you're fierce! hope you're feeling better soon!

*passes box of tissues & soothing lemon & honey throat lozenges*


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 5, 2007)

you gorgeous for having a viral infection, i wish i can look that good when im sick. haha, seriously you look flawless


----------



## PomPoko (May 5, 2007)

Wow, this is so stunning! I love it! for someone that is sick you look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I usually have puffy eyes and bed hair and a red nose when I'm ill!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 5, 2007)

Wow your skin is so smooth and flawless!! Very beautiful!!


----------



## magi (May 5, 2007)

Boah, perfect blanding and gorgeous colors. You look fantastic


----------



## Willa (May 5, 2007)

This is fabolous!
Fantastique!

Superbe!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 5, 2007)

this is perfect i love it!


----------



## mistella (May 5, 2007)

Wow this is sooo pretty, I love it


----------



## MACisME (May 5, 2007)

i like ur 5head! dont hide it


----------



## astronaut (May 5, 2007)

Wow I love the look! And you're really pretty!


----------



## missymaricel (May 5, 2007)

Flawless and beautifully perfected makeup! I love it!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hot!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 5, 2007)

HOTT stuff


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 5, 2007)

Dang those colors pop on you girl.This is gorgeous!Love it!


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 5, 2007)

That's how you look with an infection??? When are 100% Diva I'm scuurrred!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 5, 2007)

u look great girl !! wish i could look as good as u do when im sick lol


----------



## bonbon_912 (May 5, 2007)

holly molly..u're so hot and ur blending is just WOW. I love the eyes and lips color combo.Ur eyes and skin are very gorgeous.and the lashes look great.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

I love your blending! Your skin looks amazing and flawless! So beautiful! What's the brand of contacts you're wearing? They make your eyes appear lighter which go with the look.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I love this!!  I'd love to see a tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look fabulous!  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Juneplum (May 5, 2007)

u look soo pretty! wowza!


----------



## ginger9 (May 5, 2007)

WOW you wear those colours so well! Beautiful


----------



## a914butterfly (May 5, 2007)

wow, you look great!! hot mamma, you dont look sick and if you didnt say anything, no one would even know  you look flawless!!


----------



## elongreach (May 5, 2007)

Such a pretty face!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 6, 2007)

Wow - totally gorgeous!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 6, 2007)

You look gorgeous and Orchidazzle is beautiful on you! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rosquared (May 6, 2007)

woah.. i love it!!  get well soon!  (i wish i looked that good while sick)


----------



## franimal (May 6, 2007)

youre gorgeous! its not fair


----------



## oracle1 (May 6, 2007)

*Beautiful*


----------



## kimmy (May 6, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (May 6, 2007)

wow...totally flawless


----------



## stradafacendo (May 6, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Wow that makeup is flawless! This Strange Hybrid collection was made for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And your skin is fabulous as well!


----------



## LadyC23 (May 6, 2007)

You look great and those colors look amazing on you. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## kimone2004 (May 6, 2007)

Wow, pretty!


----------



## kimone2004 (May 6, 2007)

Now that I think about it, this calls for a tutorial!


----------



## foxyqt (May 6, 2007)

aww i cant see pics uploaded on flickr!! ='(


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 6, 2007)

your gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (May 6, 2007)

woooow!!!love ur blending


----------



## Emmi (May 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I just love it! You have flawless skin.


----------



## wafflebees (May 6, 2007)

you are lovely, girl!  such perfect skin!


----------



## linkas (May 6, 2007)

U look amazing, you look like a doll! Wow!


----------



## iamheartcore (May 6, 2007)

Love it! You're beautiful!


----------



## stefania905 (May 6, 2007)

Flawlessss!!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love that lip combo too!


----------



## lipshock (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_I love your blending! Your skin looks amazing and flawless! So beautiful! What's the brand of contacts you're wearing? They make your eyes appear lighter which go with the look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 ​The only coloured contacts I ever wear are by Freshlook.  They make the best coloured contacts, for such inexpensive prices, in my opinion.  I am wearing Freshlook Colorblends in Grey.


----------



## lipshock (May 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!  Great to see you all enjoyed it!  Strange Hybrid is such a gorgeous Spring collection.  Especially since I LOVE, LOVE anything purple!

Trust me, I am very sick.  And probably going out to bars till 3AM last night isn't going to help the matter.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 6, 2007)

Awesome your pretty!


----------



## hishappyending (May 6, 2007)

ommmmg youre gorgeous. i love that lip color on you.


----------



## ben (May 6, 2007)

so hot in here!

ps - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2007)

nice to see you posting again...u look gorgeous!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 6, 2007)

You Are So Sexy!!!!!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

great blending skills giirl! love it! hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## macface (May 6, 2007)

realy pretty.


----------



## Meaghan (May 6, 2007)

wow those colors really make your beautiful eyes pop! keep it up girl!


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 7, 2007)

It sosoo pretty !!!


----------



## annejlee8 (May 7, 2007)

what brand and color contacts do you wear? it looks sooo good and natrual on you!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (May 7, 2007)

Girl, you're FLAWLESS!!! Wow...this rocks!


----------



## swtginbug (May 7, 2007)

hope you get well soon!! I love your makeup, your e/s is flawless!


----------



## zori (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeous ... you have amazing blending skills


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 7, 2007)

Wow you are so pretty! I love your eyes


----------



## chevonne98 (May 7, 2007)

I am so jealous...I might try to duplicate this with the products I have....


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 7, 2007)

All I can say is HOT!!


----------



## brown_eyes (May 7, 2007)

I love your makeup, your e/s is amaing and you look gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, you are a diva!:notworthy:


----------



## lipshock (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annejlee8* 

 
_what brand and color contacts do you wear? it looks sooo good and natrual on you!_

 ​Freshlook Colorblends in Grey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The best, by far, that I've tried.  Nothing comes close, especially at such inexpensive prices.

& thanks, ladies.  You're all so awesome!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 7, 2007)

You look beautiful.  The colors compliment your skin beautifully.  I think Ms. Banks would be insulted


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

Gorgeous...I've just started liking purples...
I used to stick to greens and browns...but seeing this fotd makes me wanna run out and buy the new eyeshadows that came out.


----------



## squirlymoo (May 8, 2007)

Absolutely stellar!


----------



## MacArtist (May 8, 2007)

You are simply stunning and makeup looks terrific!

Do you work for MAC? I can see that you're wearing black lol


----------



## lipshock (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtist* 

 
_You are simply stunning and makeup looks terrific!  Do you work for MAC? I can see that you're wearing black lol_

 ​I EFFIN' WISH I WORKED FOR MAC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am wearing all black because I work at a Salon/Spa and the dress code is all black.  Every time I go into my MAC store during my breaks, I always have people coming up to me and asking me to get them products, and I always have to be like "oh, no, I don't work here."  It's super flattering.

I don't think I am up to par with MAC standards.


----------



## Spatzchen (May 8, 2007)

This colors are absolutely gorgeous on you! You look like a STAR


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 9, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2007)

So so prettttttttttttty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

I love those colours with your skintone, it just really compliments it. Lovely work.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning as usual....keep them coming toots, I love your FOTDS


----------

